# can i change my job/employer while i made a appeal for my rejected extension of csv



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi everyone

i came to s.a in december 2015 on a csv. after coming here i secured a job in a startup company in the month of september 2016 & i immediately applied for extension of my csv. it was rejected coz of 2 reasons. 1.my iitpsa membership was lapsed & they couldn't confirm my critical skills with iitpsa 2. employer couldn't be contacted on the given number inorder to confirm my employment ( where as my employer never got a call on his mobile & there was only a message from vodacom number 121 saying u had a missed call.he discovered it after 4 hours of the call n immediately called back to that unkown number n they said my application was already processed by then). after collecting the rejection letter, i immediately made an appeal by attaching documents 1. confirmation of my renewed membership with iitpsa 2. confirmation of my employment from my employer & the reason for not able to reach by home affairs.

now my question is.. i am getting offers from other employers and my appeal is still in process ( as per vfs it takes a minimum of 8 to 10 months to process an appeal & some times even more). can i change my job/employer at this stage? if so how do i do that? when i called vfs help line & asked the same question, they simply disconnected the call n it happened 5 times. thn i called home affairs help line & the person there said u need to check it with vfs & she also said i need to make new visa application at vfs. is that true? please help me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

Help please...


----------



## Shri-SA (Jan 16, 2017)

As far as i know you can't apply for another application as long as your appeal is under process


----------

